
Facebook Bans for Anti-Putin Poetry on Your Wall - Nikita_Sadkov
After the ban they also enabled forced pre-moderation on all my wall posts (everything I post to my wall gets marked with &quot;&quot;We removed this post because it looks like spam and doesn&#x27;t follow our&quot;), so now I cant post anything at all. Do we need more proofs that Zuckerberg is a Putin&#x27;s friend? Hello, Facebook! I&#x27;m a citizen of Russia who is just being critical of Russia and Putin. How much Russia pays Zuckerberg to censor dissent opinion and promote Russian puppets, like Donald Trump?
======
DyslexicAtheist
so the new AI Zuckerberg keeps going on about doesn't seem to work so well?

